# 4530 shuttle shifting problems



## bmk (Dec 15, 2021)

Shuttle shift got to where it dont want to go into forward, not problem going into reverse. All linkage seems to be where it should be. Tractor dont have many hrs on it. Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning bmk, welcome to the tractor forum.

Look for a rusty/dry joint on the shuttle shaft and spray with WD-40 to lubricate it. Also, there is a cable that may need adjustment.


----------

